# Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!



## ondy (23. Oktober 2008)

*Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich habe folgedes Problem.
In meinem System sind folgende Lüfter verbaut:

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro als Cpu Lüfter
2x Arctic Cooling AF 12025 PWM

Der Cpu Lüfter ist per 4 pin Stecker an den dafür vorgesehenen steckplatz "CPU Fan" auf dem board gesteckt.
Die beiden AF PWM sind per 4 pin kabel an den "System Fan" steckplatz gesteckt.(Die Lüfter kabel sind so konzipiert, dass man 2 oder auch mehr übereinander stecken kann an den selben steckplatz auf dem Board)

Die AF PWM haben jedoch jeweils noch ein 3pin-Stecker kabel, welches jedoch weder Plus noch Minus hat sondern nur ein Gelbes.Ich habe herausgefunden, dass die Drehzahl der Lüfter nur ausgelesen werden kann, wenn man zusätzlich noch dieses Kabel auf ein 3Pin steckplatz auf dem Board montiert.

Die Drehzahlen sowohl vom CPU Lüfter als auch von den beiden AF PWMs werden richtig ausgelesen, jedoch kann ich machen was will, ich kann sie nicht steuern.

Wenn ich im Bios bei CPU Smart fan control Auto einstelle, so regelt er sich automatisch runter wenn der CPu kühl ist.Stelle ich PWM ein so dreht er konstant bei ca 350 rpm.

Stelle ich bei System Smart Fan Control Auto ein, so drehen die Lüfter kurz am Anfang und dann gar nicht mehr, egal wie heiß es im Kasten wird.Stelle ich auf disabled so drehen sie die ganze Zeit auf volllast, was mir viel zu laut ist im Win betrieb.

Hänge ich alle 3 Lüfter an den CPU FAN 4 Pin steckplatz und stelle bei CPU smart fan control im Bios auf Auto, so regelt er komischerweiße nur die CPU drehzahl automatisch, die AF PWMs stehen wieder still.

Weiß jemand warum ich einerseits die drehzahl nicht manuel regeln kann zB mit Speedfan oder easytune.Und warum andererseits die "System Fans" nicht geregelt werden also immer auf Volllast oder gar nicht laufen.
Und 3. warum wenn ich alle 3 Lüfter auf einem Steckplatz habe, nur der CPU Lüfter geregelt wird?


Warum haben die AF PWMs überhaupt ein 3 pin Kabel um die Drehzahl auszulesen?Müsste doch eigentlich beim 4pin Stecker mit inbegriffen sein?

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich.

gruß und danke im Vorraus


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*



> Stelle ich bei System Smart Fan Control Auto ein, so drehen die Lüfter kurz am Anfang und dann gar nicht mehr



Was für eine "CPU Target temperature" oder so ähnlich hast du denn eingestellt? Also was für eine Temperatur bei dem der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen?


----------



## ondy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Diese Option gibt es bei mir nicht.Jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste...
Man kann die Option nur entweder auf enabled oder disabled stellen 
gruß


----------



## Shibi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Kannst du mal einen Link posten wo es die Lüfter gibt? Der Name sagt mir erstmal garnichts. Mal anschauen was das für welche sind.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Mal blöd gefragt, was für ein MoBo hast du da ihm Einsatz und welches BIOS?
Ich kann mich da schemenhaft erinnern, dass mein Gigabyte P35-DS4 und am Anfang mit dem ersten BIOS auch solche Spacken gemacht hat, was aber mit einem Update gefixt wurde...

Greetz


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Und schau dir mal das Prog Easy Tune an...


----------



## ondy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Servus!

Also hier sind die Lüfter:
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Arctic-Cooling/AF12025_PWM/188112/?

Welches Bios genau drauf ist weiß ich nicht, ist aber das neueste habe es gerade gestern mit dem Bios Update Programm von Gigabyte aktualisiert.

Ja mit EasyTune lässt sich nur der CPu Lüfter steuern, allerdings funktioniert selbst das nicht bei mir.Egal was ich einstelle der dreht immer wie er will 

gruß


----------



## Amigo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Klingt komisch, wenn du nicht mal den CPU Lüfter regeln kannst... 

Schon mal geguckt, wenn du im Bios auf PWM umstellst, ob es dann funzt?

Steht es bei dir auf Auto? Aber selbst dann sollte er sich regeln lassen...


----------



## ondy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

EDIT:
Bios ist F7


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

@Ondy: Kuckst du:
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Luefter/Arctic-Cooling/AF12025_PWM/188112/?
Unter Bewertungen schauen!

Hast auf PWM im BIOS umgestellt wie mein Vorredner gesagt hat, die option gibt´s definitiv bei den Gigabyte....

Scheinbar haben auch noch andere das Problem, also wird´s wohl nicht am MoBo liegen...


----------



## ondy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lüfter lassen sich nicht steuern?!*

Ja auch wenn ich aufm PWM schalte lässt sich nix regeln.
Habe jetzt alle 3 Lüfter an den cpu steckplatz angeschlossen.Der Cpu Lüfter läuft nun mit 400rpm...wenns heiß wird geht er hoch bis auf 700rpm...

Erst ab 55-56 Grad der Kerne schalten sich nun die anderen 2 PWm Lüfter noch dazu...wenn auch nur mit jeweils 100rpm.Scheinbar ist es in meinem Kasten einfach zu Kühl...Wärmer als 56 Grad wird es nie egal was ich mache.(orthos+prima 95)
Danke für die Hilfe...laufen tut es ja jetzt.
Finds trotzdem doof, dass ich 3 PWm Lüfter habe, die nötigen anschlüsse dafür, aber keinen direkt Steuern kann.

gruß


----------

